# coyote flies



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Been tying a lot of flies since I cant get out and fish so I thought I post some I have done lately.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice, I love a chunky fly!


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

those are sweet lookin!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

awesome! nice ties FFD


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Very cool ties!


----------



## Wild One (Jul 3, 2008)

Those are nice looking. I must ask if you've found the spinner-blade-things to increase the effectiveness of these flies. This is an honest question and not meant to start a debate on whether these are true flies or not. I would just like to know what your experience has been with them as opposed to standard clouser-style flies.
Thnx


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

WO your concern is geniune. I really say no, but it still cool fishing them though. I did fish one over the winter for trout on the Elk down here and had 3 big boys on it until I lost them but I have since corrected this which I thought was preventing getting better hook ups. So IMO yes it works well but then I probably wont use them all the time due to facts that it doesnt fall under as a real fly JMO. As long as I using my fly rod and not slingin play doh or any kind of live bait I be happy.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I love em!!! Wonder how those would do on crappie? The chart/blue color pattern would be right. How do those cast, wondering if the blade gets tangled up the line?? Of course I wanna know how to make these... is the blade just on a swivel and tied in??? Gotta know... do love em... fly or no fly!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

AtticaFish said:


> I love em!!! Wonder how those would do on crappie? The chart/blue color pattern would be right. How do those cast, wondering if the blade gets tangled up the line?? Of course I wanna know how to make these... is the blade just on a swivel and tied in??? Gotta know... do love em... fly or no fly!


I am sure they will work on crappies! They casts well and have not got any lines tangled yet. You are correct, as it just a swivel and blade tied in before starting on the rest of the fly. Basically a clouser pattern with added blade/swivel. This patteern been out for quite awhile and is not new but that donesn't matter. Wished I had highseed here then I would post each steps but I don't.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Man I wish it wasn't so blown out in west virginia! It's horrible down there according to the gauges


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Well this pattern is new to me so thanks for posting!  Will be making up some to try out. I'll have to find some of the hooks like the ones with the bend near the eye. Would guess those would not twist your line as much?  Thanks Again!!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

AtticaFish said:


> Well this pattern is new to me so thanks for posting!  Will be making up some to try out. I'll have to find some of the hooks like the ones with the bend near the eye. Would guess those would not twist your line as much?  Thanks Again!!


These hooks are Eagle Claw E413. I got mine really cheap from www.captainhookswarehouse.com


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Those look great! How are you tying in the swivel? Is the other end of the swivel threaded through the hook and then just tied in from there?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

kernal83 said:


> Those look great! How are you tying in the swivel? Is the other end of the swivel threaded through the hook and then just tied in from there?


Yea you got it!


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Those look great FFD, I bet those will be killer for smallies,nice tie!!!!


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Back in the day many many flies had some type of blade or spinner on them circa pre 1940's that i have read and researched....

I have tried the classic joe flies but feel that casting thjat is a pain plus IMO its too much like a lure....

I have been looking for an idea like that for quit some time... and soom of the new sppon flies made of prees- on nails has been intruiging as well.. My # 1 goto lure has always been some type of spinner wheather it's an in-line(blue fox) or a classic bass spinners:to the walleye worm harness'....

Question:
is that a split ring connecting the willow blade to the swivel and have your thought or tried a colorodo type blade for a slower presentation???

Thank you for sharing....

Frank


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Fishon, I do have some with the colorado blades. They both work differently from my experience. The clorado will spin when letting drop or stripped while the willow will just flutter. Best to have them both ways iIMO.The Coyote type fly is not my design as I just merely copied it from looking at some of the picture in the magazine. That is what is nice about tying flies since it is endless on what you can do to it! Hope this answer your question.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Thank you.. i hope to tye up sone monstrosities soon...LOL...

Now if i can only find the mini blades that Kgone or Zart has in their vast walleye blades in dinky sizes.. i'd be ballin....

Talkin about crazy creations:

How many of you been plying with spoon flys or blades made of "lee press-on nails" for this???

Frank


----------



## J-rod (May 7, 2009)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Been tying a lot of flies since I cant get out and fish so I thought I post some I have done lately.


Those look really good! have you had any success using them?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Brown trouts love the black/purple EP coyotes!

I have made some spoons with body tubing for saltfishing and they work very well! A pain to make though. I got some more to make before I head to Florida this winter.


----------

